# Polk Audio PSW10 rumbling



## blindmanpew (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi all, I've been having some problems with my Polk Audio PSW10 powered subwoofer. Once in awhile when I turn it on, the subwoofer functions perfectly and spits out some great bass. However, most of the time when I turn it on it begins to rumble like there is some sort of interference. The rumbling is loud too and sounds like winds rushing by your ear, but changes with respect to the volume knob on the back. If I turn on the woofer and then put the switch into auto, it will lessen the rumbling a bit, but it is still very noticeable. I have a composite cable connected from my JVC soundbar to the woofer, and of course the power cable connected to a surge protector where the TV, soundbar, and PlayStation are also plugged in. I have tried turning on the subwoofer both with the cable plugged in and not plugged in, it seems to make no difference. Any help would be greatly appreciated, let me know if you need anymore information on my system and I will go dig up the manuals.
Thanks!
Blindmanpew


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does it do this with nothing connected to it (audio cable disconnected)?
If so then it sounds like the amp is going, not a whol lot can be done if that's the case and may be time to replace the sub.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

A bad pot on the gain or crossover knob? Does the noise get worse when turning the knobs, or just louder in relation to the volume?


----------



## blindmanpew (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, the subwoofer makes the noise even when no cables are connected and it is powered on. The noise only changes in volume with relation to the pot. So does this mean that it is just a faulty subwoofer?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, most likely something wrong with the amp.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, most likely something wrong with the amp.


 Agreed. Knowing the cost to fix electronics these days, it might be time to reinvest in a new one. Could pick up a cheap plate amp from PE maybe?


----------



## blindmanpew (Apr 3, 2015)

Great thanks for all the helpful replies! Too bad its just faulty, I'll look into the plate amp, maybe it is a quick fix (hopefully)
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tommy23 (May 23, 2021)

blindmanpew said:


> Hi all, I've been having some problems with my Polk Audio PSW10 powered subwoofer. Once in awhile when I turn it on, the subwoofer functions perfectly and spits out some great bass. However, most of the time when I turn it on it begins to rumble like there is some sort of interference. The rumbling is loud too and sounds like winds rushing by your ear, but changes with respect to the volume knob on the back. If I turn on the woofer and then put the switch into auto, it will lessen the rumbling a bit, but it is still very noticeable. I have a composite cable connected from my JVC soundbar to the woofer, and of course the power cable connected to a surge protector where the TV, soundbar, and PlayStation are also plugged in. I have tried turning on the subwoofer both with the cable plugged in and not plugged in, it seems to make no difference. Any help would be greatly appreciated, let me know if you need anymore information on my system and I will go dig up the manuals.
> Thanks!
> Blindmanpew


My new


----------



## Tommy23 (May 23, 2021)

Tommy23 said:


> My new


My new Polk Audio 60 tower speakers make a loud growling noise when I turn the. Up past 70. I just hooked the. Up today. Other than that they sound great. Is it because they are new?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tommy23 said:


> My new Polk Audio 60 tower speakers make a loud growling noise when I turn the. Up past 70. I just hooked the. Up today. Other than that they sound great. Is it because they are new?


Depends on what you’re listening to. They’re only rated down to 48hz so if your playing some edm, or rap , or dubstep etc, they might be struggling. Adding a subwoofer is definitely in order. Imo.


----------

